# Changing Eurotunnel bookings



## MarkJ (Jun 18, 2019)

The CAMC and CCC both offer discounts off Eurotunnel bookings. We used Tesco vouchers to book the outbound and CAMC to book the return.

We’ve had to cancel the trip because I had a stroke and rather than lose the tickets altogether decided to rebook for a date within 1 year of purchase - which is the standard Eurotunnel offer.

However, the ticket we bought through CAMC can only be changed via them, and they charge a £20 admin fee, which is more than the discount.... so only use them if you’re sure you won’t have to amend the booking!


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 18, 2019)

*Useful info*

But surely better to wait until you book return ?
With Tinternet we only book return about 1 week B4
Happy enuff just to use Tesco on way out

Question.... If you book both ways in UK can you use Tesco vouchers for the full booking or just the outward journey ?

Even booking direct with ET they will charge for an amendment (I believe)


----------



## MarkJ (Jun 18, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> But surely better to wait until you book return ?
> With Tinternet we only book return about 1 week B4
> Happy enuff just to use Tesco on way out
> 
> ...



We knew exactly when we were coming back so booked up. Next time....

Eurotunnel don’t charge for amendments and in fact, the time we now plan to go we might not take the dog and they offered to refund the pet charge.

Tesco can only be used on crossings from UK to France and can’t be put towards the return, at least with standard fares, not sure about other ticket types.


----------



## Jo001 (Jun 18, 2019)

MarkJ said:


> Tesco can only be used on crossings from UK to France and can’t be put towards the return, at least with standard fares, not sure about other ticket types.



Are you sure? I thought they could be used for the return as long as you booked it in the UK, at the same time as you book the outward trip (return trip in other words). You can't book Folkestone to Calais then later book a return crossing with vouchers.

Tesco.com - Clubcard


----------



## MarkJ (Jun 18, 2019)

Jo001 said:


> Are you sure? I thought they could be used for the return as long as you booked it in the UK, at the same time as you book the outward trip (return trip in other words). You can't book Folkestone to Calais then later book a return crossing with vouchers.
> 
> Tesco.com - Clubcard



Well, I stand corrected, but the nice Tesco lady told my wife it could only be for the outward leg when she rang them up. Strange.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 18, 2019)

Another money scam from Your Club


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 19, 2019)

Jo001 said:


> Are you sure? I thought they could be used for the return as long as you booked it in the UK, at the same time as you book the outward trip (return trip in other words). You can't book Folkestone to Calais then later book a return crossing with vouchers.
> 
> Tesco.com - Clubcard



This is correct. Been doing it for years. There is a dedicated telephone number for Tesco bookings. And you have to use this if you want to make a change. As we go for many months at a time, we usually have to book a date before we intend to return as the calendar is not yet open. We then have to ring and change the return leg. Usually no charge, unless the crossing is more.


----------



## MarkJ (Jun 19, 2019)

Thanks for the correction about Tesco, I’ll remember that.

We’ve rebooked for September in the hope I’ll be allowed to drive by then. :sad:


----------



## rugbyken (Jun 19, 2019)

as it was explained to me , vouchers can only be used for a journey originating in the uk, so one way out only but a return is classed as starting in the uk , agree it’s a pain when they charge an admin fee for something you could do yourself online if not for their restrictions


----------



## kensowerby (Jun 19, 2019)

We use Tesco vouchers for our return trips, book outgoing and return at the same time, no problem have been doing it for years, if you don't  have enough vouchers you can pay the balance by card.
The only disadvantage is that you have to book your journey 14 days before traveling.
Have changed my journey dates and times and only had to pay the tunnel excess charge as it was a different time of day.
Ken
PS at present parked on the side of Fegan lake, sweden, 32 C today, slowly making our way up to Kiki ness  Norway.


----------

